# Happy Birthday PuritanCovenanter



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 5, 2016)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-PuritanCovenanter (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Feb 5, 2016)

May blessings adorn the day.


----------



## mvdm (Feb 5, 2016)

Birthday blessings, Mr. Moderator!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday, Randy! May our Lord give you many more years among us!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Randy! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Randy!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Bday, Randy!!!


----------



## Justified (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## yeutter (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Randy!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZackF (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday Norseman!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## BGF (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ZackF (Feb 5, 2016)

I remember when he was a Baptist.


----------

